# Livery Yard Neede!! Lathom / Bickerstaffe / Parbold / Burscough / Skelmersdale



## LPalmer85 (31 January 2013)

Livery needed, either DIY / Part or private yard for three horses, two in work and one semi retired pony, all well behaved geldings and no touble. Anyone know of anywhere around these areas with space, would be looking for somewhere with turn out all year round and a school.  The yard we are on now is being sold so need to look for pastures new


----------



## BlackRider (31 January 2013)

Have you thought about Charity Farm?


----------



## robysfarm (31 January 2013)

Have you had a look at the board in Southwest Lancs farmers? Usually a few on there.

There is a small farm on our lane called New Way Farm he has about 4 stables he rents out as a block and don't think anyone has them at the moment. There is no paddock but we are just along the lane and rent out our indoor. I don't have a number sorry but its on New Way in Bickerstaffe.

We are in currently full unfortunately. We do have all year turnout, indoor, outdoor, large stables, good hacking etc. We do have a waiting list though if you wanted to come and have a look round? If you google Robys Farm Livery the website should come up (sorry on my phone and won't let me post the link!)

Good Luck with your search


----------

